

If you hashed a hash ad nauseum would you end up with a unique hash? - dfc
http://crypto.stackexchange.com/q/25243/4816

======
VLM
I also like its "cousin" question:

[http://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/2670/is-every-
outp...](http://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/2670/is-every-output-of-a-
hash-function-possible)

